# White Grass Again



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon and evening we got about 6" of fresh snow here in Salmon and it's still snowing on the mountains. Bdes well for the rivers , fire season and irrigation water. The snowpack is still well below normal but the forecast looks promising for precip and cooler temps. How is it looking where you are?


----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

Got about 8" white grass delivered in Steamboat last night. Also below average on snowpack for the Yampa valley, and I don't think this will make much of a difference in the long run this summer but every little bit helps!


----------



## SpudCat (Aug 24, 2020)

A couple inches here in Boise, ID. Bogus Basin (local ski hill 16 miles out of town) has picked up 20" and added nearly 2" to the SWE.

It looks like a lot of the high country in the Salmon River drainage can expect 12"+ over what has already fallen in the last few days. The declining SWE for the drainage has started to increase again and it's exactly at the same place it was at this time last year (which was into steady decline state), so with the cool and unsettled weather, things could be looking not so bad for summer river flows.

And there could/should be a "second" Owyhee season. A few snotel sites out there are showing over a foot of new snow and in the range of 2" of SWE. And there's another 1-2 FEET forecasted over the higher peaks.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

couple inches here in La Grande!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Snowing in Stanley.








Live Webcams - Stanley Sawtooth Chamber of Commerce


City of Stanley City Clerk / Treasurer P.O. Box 53 / Highway 21 Stanley , ID 83278 Tel: 208-774-2286 Fax: 208-774-2278 Office Hours: Summer – Monday thru Thursday 8 AM – 5 PM, Winter – Monday thru Thursday 9:30 AM – 5PM Stanley City Website Mayor and City Council: City Council Meetings are held...




 stanleycc.org


----------



## Louistully (Jun 2, 2021)

Cascades and Olympics were hit with some snow. Of course, we'll see what happens - last year we had above average snowpack in the Cascades, then we were hit with a 110+ heatwave in early June that melted everything earlier in the summer than usual.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

We only got 16.7” so far at Snowmass


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## RFM137 (Oct 9, 2011)

*
COLORADO REGIONAL SNOW REPORT *
Breck says they got 81"







​
*Ski With A Friend | Webcams *​


*24-Hr Snow Total*: 81 inches
*Snow Since Mountain Closed*: 81 inches
*7-Day Snow Total*: 83 inches
*Mid-Mountain Base*: 65 inches
*Surface conditions*: Variable


*DETAILED SNOW REPORT* 


*LIFT AND TERRAIN STATUS* 














​
*Ski With A Friend | Webcams *​


*24-Hr Snow Total*: 9 inches
*Snow Since Mountain Closed*: 9 inches
*7-Day Snow Total*: 16 inches
*Mid-Mountain Base*: 58 inches
*Surface conditions*: Powder


*DETAILED SNOW REPORT* 


*LIFT AND TERRAIN STATUS* 














​
*Ski With A Friend | Webcams *​


*24-Hr Snow Total*: 8 inches
*Snow Since Mountain Closed*: 8 inches
*7-Day Snow Total*: 15 inches
*Mid-Mountain Base*: 67 inches
*Surface conditions*: Powder


*DETAILED SNOW REPORT* 


*LIFT AND TERRAIN STATUS* 














​
*Ski With A Friend | Webcams *​


*24-Hr Snow Total*: 4 inches
*Snow Since Mountain Closed*: 4 inches
*7-Day Snow Total*: 8 inches
*Mid-Mountain Base*: 53 inches
*Surface conditions*:Variable


*DETAILED SNOW REPORT* 


*LIFT AND TERRAIN STATUS* 








​





*CONNECT WITH US*




​

​

​

​



*OUR RESORTS *​
VailBeaver CreekWhistler BlackcombBreckenridgePark CityKeystoneCrested ButteHeavenlyNorthstarKirkwoodStevens PassStoweOkemoMount SunapeeWilmotAfton AlpsMt BrightonPerisherFalls CreekHotham

Sent to: [email protected]

Unsubscribe | Update Your Profile | Privacy Policy | View Online

*Vail Resorts Management Company*
390 Interlocken Crescent, Suite 100
Broomfield, CO 80021​


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Wasatch resorts have all picked up over a foot of snow, and it’s still coming. 2 more days of precip in the forecast. This storm is a surprise but a very welcome boost to our local reservoirs and streams. Every drop counts this year. 

This may be the difference between getting at least one lap on my run and not.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Every flake of snow and drop of rain helps. I hate how smokey the air is during the summer virtually everywhere in the west now. Friggin sucks.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

__





White Grass Cross Country Skiing - White Grass Ski Touring Center


White Grass Cross Country Ski Touring Center - visit us to experience the best cross country skiing in Canaan Valley, WV.




whitegrass.com





The most fun xc center in the world is in WV! Huts stocked with free moonshine, handfeeding song birds, and we'll over a 1000' of vert for those sketchy skinny ski descents.


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

k2andcannoli said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there many times when we lived back east. We also enjoyed skiing in the backcountry (Dolly Sods Wilderness).


----------

